# Stix caught with a minor!



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hee hee...I caught them spooning! Just thought it was funny because they are always at each others throats, but here they are being all lovey. (But back to fighting 5 min. after this pic.) :lol:


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

You definitely have some cuties there...


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a darling picture!! :)


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry the pics were not visible there for a while, I was using Angelfire and they closed my acct. :roll: So if anything is not visible let me know, I am using yahoo photos now.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's later than when you posted now, (1:49 Central) but I can't see the pictures.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Still can't see 'em...


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

OOps sorry !!!! I just fixed it! Hopefully u can see it now!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Very cute pic - Stix looks so big compared to Kota!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Stix looks huge alright! They look very happy together! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

They look like buds!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

so cute, they both look like "oh man! caught in the act..get out!"


----------

